# Just some assembly on the grinder.



## COMachinist (Dec 6, 2020)

It has been feeling like spring around her starting today. I spent some time in the welding shop today. I am building a House Revolution, DIY 2x72 grinder to tilts 90 degrees and got some tacking done today. hope to get it up and running this week while the temps are just great. 60 today and 66 tomorrow, 62 Wed. and then Sat the bottom drops out. So make hey while I can. that’s why the welding table is a mess now. I‘ll clean up and put every thing away before Sat.
CH


----------

